# Wiedereinsteiger sucht Anschluss



## Rasha (28. Dezember 2015)

Huhu,

ich habe mir gestern das Spiel wieder runtergeladen und bis Lvl 62 gespielt. Vorher hatte ich Revan erledigt und Makeb fast fertig gemacht in der Hauptstory. Gestern habe ich auf Ziost weitergelevelt, nur wie geht es jetzt weiter? Wenn ich jetzt das neue Gebiet starten will (das was jetzt ganz neu rauskam), sagt das Spiel mir, dass noch etwas fehlt. Was außer Makeb müsste ich denn noch abschließen?

Auf jeden Fall sind noch einige Gebiete dabei, wo ich glaube ich nicht war (Rishi eventuell???)


----------



## DarkMo (29. Dezember 2015)

Makeb war 50-55. Danach kam das 2. Addon mit Rishi und Yavin 4 für 55-60. Zioast war ne Storyerweiterung nach dem 2. und vor dem 3. Addon. Ich denke mal, es wird an Rishi/Yavin liegen. Wenn du Makeb durch hast, solltest du auf deinem Schiff ne Konsole finden (also nich das große Com-Ding da), über die du nach Rishi starten kannst.


----------



## Rasha (29. Dezember 2015)

Nuja, als ich mich wieder eingeloggt hatte, war der Char schon Lvl 60. Makeb war abgeschlossen und auf Yavin hatte ich nur noch die Dailys. Ich weiß auch dass ich Revan sowohl in der Hauptstory, als auch in den Dailys mehrmals gelegt habe. Yavin/Rishi gehört doch zu Shadows of Revan oder nicht?

Ich schau nachher trotzdem mal nach  Auf jeden Fall werde ich Makeb nochmal checken, ich habe nämlich am Sonntag 2-3 Missionen aus dem Logbuch gelöscht. Gibt es irgendwo die Möglichkeit, zu sehen, wo die Questgeber der Planetenstorys stehen?


----------



## Homerclon (15. Januar 2016)

Etwas spät, aber vlt. hilft es noch jemand: Story-Line - Reihenfolge der Story-Abschnitte.
Ist nicht mehr Aktuell, aber das wichtigste (Pre-Zakuul) ist enthalten.

Um Zakuul starten zu können, muss man AFAIK aber nur Stufe 60 sein und die Char-Story abgeschlossen haben (und natürlich ein Abo, ohne Abo kann man Zakuul nicht freischalten).
Alles andere ist Optional, kann aber nicht nachgeholt werden. Man sollte also alle (nicht wiederholbare) Missionen vorher abgeschlossen haben.

Etwas Kompakter, aber noch ein wenig Älter, dafür mit zusätzlichen Hinweisen: klick


----------

